# Weed and Fertilize on Hay Meadow in June? Good or bad?



## East Texas meadows (Jun 5, 2013)

I live in Deep East Texas, my hay meadow is rich in Bahia grass but hasn't been maintained or cut for hay in in several years. I have a little time this month of June to clean it up some! I need some advise, as it it now the summer months.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

East Texas meadows said:


> I live in Deep East Texas, my hay meadow is rich in Bahia grass but hasn't been maintained or cut for hay in in several years. I have a little time this month of June to clean it up some! I need some advise, as it it now the summer months.


Well howdy east Texas and welcome to hay talk! The absolute first thing to do is identify the grass type that you want (sounds like its gonna be Baha'i) and then go to your local extension office and get some soil samples taken to them for analysis. This way you have a base line to start with, then you will probably have to incorporate lime to bring the ph up tor recommended levels and amendments appropriate for your grass, the extension office will give u those recommendations after your soil sample analysis.....hoping you have good hay making weather this year in deep Texas.....it all starts with the soil....again, welcome to the forum

Ps. Didn't really read you title....I add amendments at every month during the haymaking season...some different than others...


----------

